# Slither



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

JST LIKE TO SAY A BIG THANKS TO SHANE AKA SLITHER, MET HIM TO DAY TO D A SWAP ON SOME SNAKES, WOULD RECOMMEND HIM TO ANY1 ON HEAR, SEEMS A REAL GENIUNE GUY, AND ALL HIS REPS ARE 1ST CLASS:no1:

CHEERS PAL

GOOD LOOK ON FINDING THE BRB


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

awww..

what you get off him?


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

A Six Ft Female Boa And 2 Adult Female Sinoloan Milk Snakes


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

nice: victory:


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

JDKREPS said:


> GOOD LOOK ON FINDING THE BRB


 
Erm, has he lost his BRB?............. :lol2:


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Lol, Think He Mite Of


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:, the BRB in question, "lucy" was M.I.A. for a bout 10 mins, i even pulled the viv decor out and she wa gone!!!!!! it wasnt untill i put it all back i found her all curled up in some plastic plants...

Thank you very much for the kind words JDKreps, it was nice meeting you and your partner, friendly and geniune people, hope to a bit trading soon,: victory:,, (i.e. when your boas are ready and my kittens are old enough!!)

DOESNT THAT SOUND DODGY !!!! /\ /\ :lol2:

THANKS BOTH,
SHANE


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi JDKREPS,

Please stop shouting dont use capitals it is classed as rude.


slither61 :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

slitherin said:


> hope to a bit trading soon,: victory:,, (i.e. when your boas are ready and my kittens are old enough!!)
> 
> DOESNT THAT SOUND DODGY !!!! /\ /\ :lol2:
> 
> ...


i like some hybrids but that ones pushing it?: victory: by the way slitherin, i found one really nice Coastal, still need two more pretty girls if you come across any? cheers bud.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

royal, you keep chondros don't you?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

all morelia of the carpet kind mate, and the one royal iv had for 10 years now, he'l be staying until the end! should get round to changing my avatar etc really, im a big Chondro fan but iv caught the carpet bug big time and have no space for anything els at the minute, i nearly brought a nice Sorong last week but resisted!! Need the space for a special boy in september, just out of interest, how many species do you keep? and sorry for going off topic everyone els!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm getting rid of some. my retic, my grn anaconda(baby). i want to focus on etb's and gtp's and brb's. of course my pair of indians are spared. i bought a baby biak just a while ago. don't know much of them. just applying the emerald experiance to it. i leave the gtp alone basically. heard the tail is delicate. it fed. i'm just being patient with it. i have much more confidence with emeralds. i've had several. ain't that crazy?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

iv just got rid of my Brb and regret it already but i made sure he went to a good home.. Mark666black on here. i got my first carpet a year ago and fell in love, now its carpets all the way for me, im running out of space already and have 5 more coming soon! and hopefully in a year or so my dream snakes, a pair of Pure Gosford Diamonds:mf_dribble: need too find a little corner for a pair of Sorongs though, they are my personal favourit GTP's. i like emeralds but i think the GTP's are nicer looking, Etb's have huge heads?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

like they got giant brains!!. my only other morelia was a jungle carpet. yellow was great. my boss bred them and gave me pick. that one was a perfect snake. i sold it to a guy who breeds them and he wanted the genes!:lol2: it was great. made things look easy.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we have always had diamonds at our zoo. i watched them for hours.(i took classes there) went behind the scenes all the time. a life experience. diamonds, i can only dream. i think chondros and emeralds are a pretty good specialty. i can't do it all. but with gtp's it's unknown territory for me. i can do it. carpe diem!!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

they are easy, arent aggresive like most people think, come in a huge variety of shapes and colours and dont hide away all day long... Perfect snakes imo, thats why i love them so much anyway? and yes, Diamonds are the dream snakes for me, hopefully il make a bit of money this year, atleast enough for a nice Pair of hatchlings, i dont care that it will be 5 years before i can breed them, they have always been my number one snakes, you just have to care for them properly, how old are the ones in the zoo? and here you go mate, new avatar just for you:thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they breed diamonds there. ive seen them since i was a kid. now i can see great grand daughters of the oringinal stock. zoo's are mostly way ahead. price no object.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

sounds good, i think il have diamonds for life once i get into them and hopefully il be able to get some American bloodline way down the road too but its not something im going to rush into. waited this long and i want to get everything perfect, i dont want two dead snakes 6-7 years down the line because i did something wrong (Dps)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah, very prudent. hone your craft. you can only get better. do you see my new girl? I'LL HAVE A TRIO NEXT MONTH. she cost me $200 or 100 pounds.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Two hundred Naffing Dollars!!!! have you got a spare room? im moving accross the pond and yeah, not the best way of taking a photo but shows her colours up nicely, all those snakes and no camera? ... says me, i broke one and then brought a broken one?! need to get a good one soon i think?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

she was my camera money.:lol2: i'll take it down now.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they have a tame male that is almost paternless for $245 i want to buy him too. plus they have ringed tailed lemurs babies for $1500. no permit here.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well i cant moan, im just as bad, last time i had the money for a good camera i ended up with this little gem...










and borrowed a camera


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

and i'm not a show off. i buy stuff online.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

how's that gtp look? that's from the breeder. it's tiny


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

notice how i edited it, my pictures went small before! you dont have to be a show off, people come here to see nice snakes and not many people own Etb's? id show them off all day long!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a wise man told me just do one thing right. be really good at just one thing and the world will see you. ha ha! i just held the new one like a tamey! i'm getting there.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> how's that gtp look? that's from the breeder. it's tiny


if you mean the one in your sig then s/he's very nice, which locality?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they said biak, like i'd know!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

now the psycho girl lets me pick her up and i can pet her head. she likes my ficus tree. she'll be fine i'm sure.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

im sure she will, night bud, bed time i think?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah, it's almost 3am


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

think i can beat that one... nearly 8AM!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

now you know why everyone thinks i don't sleep. hey? can i keep you abreast of things here with the emeralds? i can't sex baby gtp's so it's long term. but with my emeralds i want babies next year


----------

